# so proud of my boy...



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

it's the little things that count i guess.
I took him out yesterday and the cat was on the deck so i had to get them in the house to go run with my wife. I looked at him and said (not expecting him to do it since we've NEVER done this command) get in the house..and pointed. He looked at me cocked his head and moved an inch or two looked back at me..i pointed and said again "in the house bud!" he went to the door and again looked at me...i took one step towards him he HOPPED in the house and sat there till i rounded up Heinz and came in!! WOW!!!

then today since he's not pulling on our morning 1.5mile walk the last 1/4 i dropped his leash (safe where i live no worries) and he just trotted then healed right at my left leg (so close sometimes he bumped me...) he tried to speed up a bit when he knew we were at the house and i stepped on the leash and he stopped and looked at me as to say "yeah, yeah sorry hurry up Dad!"

again so proud. ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You have every reason to be proud.
It all comes together, it just takes time.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

he's just over 17 weeks. He's got most of the stuff down. I don't feel the need to teach him much more than the basics..he's not for my entertainment..... ;D
i want to get him to hold the treat on his head still....in time.
i can set them on his paws and get him to stay and leave it till i snap....not the nose yet tho.


----------

